# Rear Diff removal / Axle removal



## ktmpilot (Sep 11, 2018)

Good morning
I have just recently purchased a 240SX that needs new Axles. I will be pulling the Diff out of it tonight as there are a few things I need to check on it. My question is this ...If I already have the Diff out of the car can I just pull the axles and put the new ones in with out having to undo all of the suspension parts.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, you can do it that way. Secure the new axles to the differential, then place the differential with attached axles on a floor jack. While raising the jack, carefully guide each outer axle end into it's respective hub. This way you won't have to mess with the axle housings. Wheel bearing lock nut torque: 152 - 203 ft-lbs


----------



## ktmpilot (Sep 11, 2018)

Ok perfect I will give that a try....once I find new half shafts...lol the left hand side one has a mangled flange from when the shaft broke


----------

